# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه دانشجویان پیام نور و غیر روزانه برای کنکور 98

## M.javaddd

سلام...بچه هایی که کنکور دوم یا سوم یا بیشترشون هست و دانشجوی دانشگاه های غیر روزانه مثل پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و آزاد هستن، برای کنکور ۹۸ باید برای کد نظام وظیفه،کد مربوط به دانشجویان انصرافی( کد ۱۲) رو وارد کنند.این هم پاسخ مشاور هیوا در جواب یکی از بچه هایی که همین سوال رو پرسیده بود:

----------


## artim

کد نظام وظیفه فقط جنبه اماری داره پس اگه کد دقیق اتون رو پیدا نکردین نزدیک ترین کد به خودتون رو بزنید و اصلا هم نگران نباشین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط جنبه اماری داره

----------


## opera77

من کد 6 رو زدم دانشجو هم هستم بدون انصراف دارم کنکور میدم

----------


## farzad_76

*سلام 
من پیام نورم ولی قراره اسفند ماه انصراف بدم و تا اسفند 98 هم فرصت دارم
الان با این شرایطم کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم*

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

منم پیامنورم ورودی 94
وقتی دانشجو هستی نباید دانشجوی انصرافی رو بزنی باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه بزنی
پیامنور سیستمش فرق داره با بقیه دانشگاه ها
اولش نیاز نیست انصراف بدی کنکور بده چیزی که قبول شدی اگه دوست داشتی بری قبلش از پیامنور میتونی انصراف بدی
و کد رو باید کد 7 بزنی
کارشناسم اشتباه گفته
چیزایی که گفتم رو تو دفترچه ثبت نام میتونید ببینید

----------


## amirhossien000

> منم پیامنورم ورودی 94
> وقتی دانشجو هستی نباید دانشجوی انصرافی رو بزنی باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه بزنی
> پیامنور سیستمش فرق داره با بقیه دانشگاه ها
> اولش نیاز نیست انصراف بدی کنکور بده چیزی که قبول شدی اگه دوست داشتی بری قبلش از پیامنور میتونی انصراف بدی
> و کد رو باید کد 7 بزنی
> کارشناسم اشتباه گفته
> چیزایی که گفتم رو تو دفترچه ثبت نام میتونید ببینید


کد ۷ میگه تو قبل ۱۸ سالگی دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی گرفتی اصلا ربطی به دانشجو بودن نداره که 
البته فرقی هم نمیکنه کدوم رو بزنی چون دوستان میگن جنبه اماری داره

----------


## Churchill

من تلگرام ندارم یکی بره تو کانال سوال و جواب از افشار بپرسه

----------

